# I wonder what the next Sonic game will be...



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

SEGA makes a new one every few months, we'll probably see a trailer for another one in 1-2 months from now, Nintendo doesn't make a new Mario game until like 2-4 years after the last one (not counting party, kart, and sports) SEGA is trying wayyy to hard.
*2 months from now*
Sonic and Atlantis
Now Sonic can swim even though he never could in the past? Why? Because now Sonic is a mermaid!


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonic The Hedgehog... 4


----------



## ManicBeast95 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonic the hedgehog: Chao Adventure(sonic gets turned into a chao by Dr eggman so he cant stop his evil plans but as chao he can understand the chao language and they will help him defeat eggman once and for all!) that would be awesome so u could like transfor sonic into different for or something like that or have it like it has a chao garden so u can rase ur chao like in the old days and controll ur chao XD like you can use it to help sonic in his adventure as a partner and u can controll sonic or the chao and sonic is basically chao through the whole game but has special hidden abilitie that can be unlocked in special areas that u have to find like on sonic Adventure DX and sonic adventure 2 battle on the DC and GC that would be awesome and u can connct to other peoples so u can play co-op and versues and stuff like that and it should be out for the wii i personally think this would be a very very cool idea for them to make this coz this is one way of bringing back the chao and y can choose to follow the story or just do what every u want like stage select and free run where u can run around a go to areas and do what ever u want!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *2 months from now*
> Sonic and Atlantis
> Now Sonic can swim even though he never could in the past? Why? Because now Sonic is a mermaid!


The sad thing is, that could actually happen.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe they will continue the Sonic Adventure series for the Wii.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Maybe they will continue the Sonic Adventure series for the Wii.


Sonic 06= Sonic Adventure 3 in japan.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I figured out why SEGA makes these so fast, I read this on a comment on a Sonic and the black knight video, not sure if it's true, but it'd make sense.


> Nah, there are 2 and a half team!
> 
> Sonic Team America (Heroes, Shady, 06)
> Sonic Team Japan (SA1&2, Secert Rings, thiz)
> ...


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 6, 2009)

Crap, that's what it will be.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2009)

Every few months? No. SatBK just came out, and Unleashed came out back in November. Chronicles came out in September, but that was all BioWare. Before those, the last Sonic game (Rivals 2) came out November 2007. As for the next Sonic game...I'm still waiting for Sonic Adventure 3. Unleashed was supposed to be SA3, but it wasn't like the Adventure games at all.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SEGA makes a new one every few months, we'll probably see a trailer for another one in 1-2 months from now, Nintendo doesn't make a new Mario game until like 2-4 years after the last one (not counting party, kart, and sports) SEGA is trying wayyy to hard.
> *2 months from now*
> Sonic and Atlantis
> Now Sonic can swim even though he never could in the past? Why? Because now Sonic is a mermaid!


but sonic hates water...........

yah i think sonic games are reaching out to much...........


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2009)

I think if they make a third game in the storybook series, it should be something related to Ancient Egypt.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think if they make a third game in the storybook series, it should be something related to Ancient Egypt.


No it's too close to Secret Rings.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, since it's practically in the same region. 

I just hope the next one shows more promise.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What SEGA needs to do in the next Sonic Game:
1. Chao Garden
2. Crush 40 do 70% of the songs
3. Loops and near uncontrollable speed
4. No gimmicks like a sword or werehog


----------



## Grawr (Mar 6, 2009)

I liked Sonic Adventure 2. That was about the only Sonic game I liked.

But, after all of these horrible Sonic games have been releasing, I don't even think I'd give Sonic Adventure 3 a chance.

They should kill him off in the next game. That'd be worth my money.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 6, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I liked Sonic Adventure 2. That was about the only Sonic game I liked.
> 
> But, after all of these horrible Sonic games have been releasing, I don't even think I'd give Sonic Adventure 3 a chance.
> 
> They should kill him off in the next game. That'd be worth my money.


I could see that.............

then they invest in a new franchize

Floopie the Fish!!

He is as smart as a rock and forgets everything every 3 seconds!.
Do you think you have the skill to to defeat his nemisis AL the Algea.


----------



## Chibz (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe there could be sort of a Sonic CD thing, where Sonic needs to Time Travel. I dunno. They just might get sick of all the complaints and just do a new 2D Sonic game. It'll be just like Sonic 3 only with different levels and no story. That'll make the magazines finally give a Sonic game a good rating, right?
Oh wait! No, what if they made Sonic into a FPS! The kids LOVE FPS! The magazines love FPS. It'll appeal to everybody!
(/sarcasm)


----------



## Chibz (Mar 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And about a years worth of Beta-testing. So you won't suddenly turn 90 degrees off the edge when you wanted to only lean to the right.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 6, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Maybe there could be sort of a Sonic CD thing, where Sonic needs to Time Travel. I dunno. They just might get sick of all the complaints and just do a new 2D Sonic game. It'll be just like Sonic 3 only with different levels and no story. That'll make the magazines finally give a Sonic game a good rating, right?
> Oh wait! No, what if they made Sonic into a FPS! The kids LOVE FPS! The magazines love FPS. It'll appeal to everybody!
> (/sarcasm)


id love to see how sonic turn out as a FPS (just for the laughs)
maybe throw in some zombies....and it had to be a uber hardcore FPS.....were when someone gets shot they bleed everywhere and start spewing out swears at random..........
oh and Vehicles.........


----------



## Chibz (Mar 6, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shadow in a Tank rofl.
oh wait, they already did that, didn't they?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 6, 2009)

Wait...????
You guys didnt hear???
Dance Sonic Revolution is coming out tomorrow


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Wait...????
> You guys didnt hear???
> Dance Sonic Revolution is coming out tomorrow


Hahaha.

You mean Dance Dance Revolution *Sonic* Mix.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 6, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. yes they did.......

imagine a chao shoots peoples heads off


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 6, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I can imagine it.

They were shooting everyone because they were abused and thrown at the walls.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 6, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats true............


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Mario and Sonic at the Olymoic Winter Games. ^_^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Mario and Sonic at the Olymoic Winter Games. ^_^[/quote]xD you never know..i honestly hope there isnt one for a while...instead of releasing a game every two months they should make a DECENT one every year or something...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Mario and Sonic at the Olymoic Winter Games. ^_^


xD you never know..i honestly hope there isnt one for a while...instead of releasing a game every two months they should make a DECENT one every year or something...[/quote]There will be one.

I saw a trailer for it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Mario and Sonic at the Olymoic Winter Games. ^_^


xD you never know..i honestly hope there isnt one for a while...instead of releasing a game every two months they should make a DECENT one every year or something...[/quote]There will be one.

I saw a trailer for it.[/quote]And it's more minigames of suck.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonic and the internet addiction


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sonic and the internet addiction


They already did that one.

It's called: Sonic 3D Blast. ^_^

He was high that entire game.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

If its anything as of late really boring.. Sonic games in my opinon have not been fun since the sonic adventure series while heros was ok but needed lots of work afterwards plop down hill junk.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sonic and the internet addiction


They already did that one.

It's called: Sonic 3D Blast. ^_^

He was high that entire game.[/quote]Ok... How about Sonic and the pubic changes


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 6, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... How about Sonic and the pubic changes[/quote]No, how about CinderSonic???


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonic and the Quest for a Really Good Sonic Game


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

how bout storybook sonic games are the worst idea in the history of gaming et for the atari was more enjoyable then secret ring and black knight.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SEGA makes a new one every few months, we'll probably see a trailer for another one in 1-2 months from now, Nintendo doesn't make a new Mario game until like 2-4 years after the last one (not counting party, kart, and sports) SEGA is trying wayyy to hard.
> *2 months from now*
> Sonic and Atlantis
> Now Sonic can swim even though he never could in the past? Why? Because now Sonic is a mermaid!


Don't even say things like that, you know it'll come true!


----------



## Peso (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay if anyone has read the Sonic ComicBooks you would know about this.
Well anyways in the new game they would have ALL THE CHARACTERS FROM THE COMIC!
It would be awesome.It would have different missions related to each character.

Or they would just make it like a custom character feature.I already have tons of fan characters.


----------



## ManicBeast95 (Mar 6, 2009)

custom sonic arena the crappy version of Custom Robo arena


----------



## Peso (Mar 6, 2009)

ManicBeast95 said:
			
		

> custom sonic arena the crappy version of Custom Robo arena


What?I mean it would have *full customization.*That means hair color,type of animal,clothing,etc.  ^_^


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

we should just all agree sonic should retire his games are not fun in several years


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> we should just all agree sonic should retire his games are not fun in several years


Sonic's greatest game in 5 years is Brawl.


Lol.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

ok ill give ya that one.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> we should just all agree sonic should retire his games are not fun in several years


But SEGA would never do that, they love they're blue hedgehog more than life itself.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

but thats why they went to just a software makeing company, they push what they like down the buyers throat.


----------



## ManicBeast95 (Mar 6, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> ManicBeast95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this actually sounds quite good now that u think about it but theres always a down side to these kind of things...


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

i bet the next game is like "Sonic and the Magical Flower Pot"


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonic shouldn't cancel but they *should* put a little more time and effort into it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Okay if anyone has read the Sonic ComicBooks you would know about this.
> Well anyways in the new game they would have ALL THE CHARACTERS FROM THE COMIC!
> It would be awesome.It would have different missions related to each character.
> 
> Or they would just make it like a custom character feature.I already have tons of fan characters.


NO!!! I NEVER want to see the Sonic games become infected with all those horrible comic characters! Or cartoon, anime, or manga characters. Sonic games ≠ Sonic comics/cartoons/manga/anime.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i bet the next game is like "Sonic and the Magical Flower Pot"


i love it water the pansys to save the world.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="tails1428 said:
			
		

> we should just all agree sonic should retire his games are not fun in several years


Sonic's greatest game in 5 years is Brawl.


Lol.[/quote]What are you saying?
Sonic, IMO, can't do jack in Brawl.
I think his purpose was do damage to everyone and deliver the finishing blow using Super Sonic.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

he is comic relief.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe "Sonic and the wizz of life!" Next best thing.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 6, 2009)

SA2B needs a sequel.  

A GOOD Sequel.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Pee on hobos to stop Dr. Eggman!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> SA2B needs a sequel.
> 
> A GOOD Sequel.


yeah, it does. i loved that game. what happened to shadow? in shadow the hedgehog, he got guns...


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iit sell better then sonic games as of late plus it have better storyline 2.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> he is comic relief.


I find it funny that you go around saying that you hate Sonic games, yet you're a Tails fan. I smell a hypocrite.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. "Now there's two player mode! Who can drink the most liquid to unleash the most devastating force!"


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um i like old school sonic games likes sonic and knuckles sonic adventure 1 n 2 stuff b4 that after just naw no good so hypocrite ya right.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 6, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Pnsn0_w6K9Q'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Pnsn0_w6K9Q' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnsn0_w6K9Q


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want 2 sell it work for sega make big bucks. enough never ever have to work again yippiee!


----------



## SockHead (Mar 6, 2009)

Old news: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgRgUpYE9nY
 Sonic and the Black Knight.

Comes out this month.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 6, 2009)

Make-a-Sonic





			
				sega said:
			
		

> _Letting you make your own Goddam Sonic game, 'cos were just no good at it_


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 6, 2009)

I was thinking about this on the way to school today: Sonic and the evil emeralds


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 6, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this on the way to school today: Sonic and the evil emeralds


I hope to GOD that sega isnt reading this


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

I still say instead of mario's missing sonic's missing and stays missing.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 6, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about it cos I was playing the Sonic games before I left and then as I was leaving a Master Emerald with legs and arms appeared in my head and that's when it began


----------



## Peso (Mar 6, 2009)

ManicBeast95 said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinkin' about that idea ever since I got my first issue I ever got.

But what kind of "downsides"are you talkin' about?


----------



## Peso (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peso (Mar 6, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Pnsn0_w6K9Q'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Pnsn0_w6K9Q' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Holleee cruuuud!!!MY DREAM CAME TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Old news: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgRgUpYE9nY
> Sonic and the Black Knight.
> 
> Comes out this month.


It came out March 3rd. I own it.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonic will suit up as a Spartan and kill the Covenant in his next game, cause it's just another franchise they neeeeeed to copy, right?


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 6, 2009)

it was dissapointing the previews were great got it home returned it after 2hours.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Sonic will suit up as a Spartan and kill the Covenant in his next game, cause it's just another franchise they neeeeeed to copy, right?


Really? I thought it was going to be a fat red plumber.


----------



## Peso (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!!Don't you dare make fun of Mario!!   

Besides he's not really fat.


----------



## MygL (Mar 6, 2009)

A SA2 but now with .....  2 MORE STAGES!!!!! yay!!!! Imma buy it NAO


----------

